# Raab vergewaltigt Bushido



## axam (5 Dez. 2015)

So schnell wird aus einem "harten" Möchtegern-Gangster ein Hampelmann. Normalerweise dürfte man darüber nicht lachen, aber wenn ich daran denke, wie arrogant und asozial sich der ständig auf dicke Hose machende Bushido anderen gegenüber verhalten hat, ist Raabs "Arroganz-Anfall" gerechtfertigt.


----------



## krawutz (6 Dez. 2015)

axam schrieb:


> ... aber wenn ich daran denke, wie arrogant und asozial sich der ständig auf dicke Hose machende Bushido anderen gegenüber verhalten hat, ist Raabs "Arroganz-Anfall" gerechtfertigt.



Das war kein "Anfall" - das ist Raabs tiefstens verwurzelte Natur.


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Dez. 2015)

Solche Witzfiguren kann man auch nur so vorführen!

Danke


----------



## comatron (7 Dez. 2015)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Solche Witzfiguren kann man auch nur so vorführen!
> 
> Danke



Was hast du gegen Raab ?


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)

*...Hauptsache, man bleibt im Gespräch !!!*


----------

